# Sublimation on NYLON??



## andreareneemarks (Oct 11, 2008)

Can you sublimate on white nylon the same as white polyester??


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

no . . . . .


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Depends on nylon. 
You'll have to test is first - might need to press it at lower temp for longer. I have dye-subbed raincoat/windbreaker nylon, poly/nylon/lycra, nylon for bags etc. There are types that will melt, some will print just fine.
When you test it, make sure you are protecting both upper and lower platten of your heat press and start testing at lower temp (I'd suggest 165-170 C at about 80-90 sec)


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes. Colors are not as bright.
Follow Tania's instructions.


----------



## andreareneemarks (Oct 11, 2008)

They are to print on flags. Does anyone know where I can find 2-sided polyester flags in case the nylon does not work? Just trying to keep this as inexpensive as possible.

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I think we carry them.
Check our site.
What size?


----------

